# Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009



## WhoozOn1st

Repositioning For The Onslaught

Yes, valued reader, at long last the most momentous journey in your lifetime is about to commence...

With RailRiot personnel currently quasi-comfortably ensconced at the Metro Plaza hotel, just a wild pitch away from Los Angeles Union Station, there is time for a few introductory remarks. But let's skip those and get to the reporting:

The RailRiot Executive Assistant arrived in timely fashion at La Casa de Whooz (not operated by or affiliated with Chez Traveler). All the meticulous packing undertaken at the behest of the EA was almost immediately torn asunder by her in the driveway, under the stony gaze and disapproving scowls of nosy neighbors with nothing better to do on a fine and bright morning.

Following many arduous minutes of repacking to the overly-exacting specifications of the meddlesome Executive Assistant, the resultant 4 parcels were loaded aboard the MayhemMobile, carted to the Oxnard Transportation Center (OXN), and checked to Los Angeles.

The MayhemMobile was returned to La Casa de Whooz, where it will reside for the duration of the RailRiot, and Gold Coast Transit (nee SCAT) route 6B was employed for the ride back to OXN for departure.

With about an hour to kill before Pacific Surfliner 784 arrived to carry the RailRiot and baggage to Los Angeles, time was passed by programming a scanner and using the arrival of Pacific Surfliner 769 as a camera video test.

The ride in was uneventful save some initial scrambling for seats and space on the lower level. A 20-minutes-early arrival at Van Nuys became an unscheduled smoke stop, and LAX arrival was also early.

On check-in at the Metro Plaza all baggage and paraphernalia was unceremoniously dumped in the room in order to take up the first orders of business: Dinner at Philippe's and beer run on the Gold Line (brewski for the Coast Starlight run to Portland).

Philippe's was way too crowded, so the beer run was undertaken first to get most of it done in the little daylight left. Gold Line out to Fillmore stop - CVS store adjacent to station - then the return for beef French dip, potato salad, slaw, and the Angels-Yankees game at Philippe's.

Yankees 4, Angels 3 (13 innings), and tomorrow the RailRiot officially begins.

Photos:

RailRiot Minus One: Los Angeles (a measly 7 pics)

Video:


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Getting Underway

Inadvertently overlooked in the initial installment above was the RailRiot's first dustup - minor - over station platform photography. Setting up for the camera test video of Surfliner 769's OXN arrival, a security guy wanted to know why I was taking pictures. I wasn't just yet, just aimed and ready. I explained that I just like trains, and he said something along the lines of "You could have asked first," then tried to tell me that photography wasn't allowed. I responded that as a ticketed passenger waiting to board (Surfliner 784) I was within Amtrak's photo guidelines. Also explained that my copy of the photo policy was in baggage already checked. He was friendly enough about the whole thing, made no threats, and backed off pretty quickly when I cited Amtrak policy. He then, however, produced a printout of some kinda memo citing a nebulous elevated terrorist threat that he said everybody at OXN had received. Trying to focus on 769's imminent arrival I gave the thing a cursory scan, said "I see," and turned away to reframe the shot. He said "Okay, no problem," and that was that. Kind of a strange little encounter.

And we're off! Check out, schlep the bags over to LAUS, print tickets, Traxx Lounge, board, depart.

See you from Portland!


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> La Casa de Whooz (not operated by or affiliated with Chez Traveler)


Of course! Chez Traveler is a right coast company while La Casa de Whooz operates on the wrong (er - I meant left) coast!  The upper management does not want to operate anywhere where you need to scrape the sky to see sunlight! :lol: Or where the hotel may move during the night - *unless* it's by train!


----------



## GG-1

the_traveler said:


> Or where the hotel may move during the night - *unless* it's by train!


Aloha

Traveler my daughter Christine Lives on the "Middle Coast" which she calls the "Land of Shake and Bake" :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Greetings from Portland, OR. Way behind on written reporting, but maybe there'll be time to catch up while aboard the Empire Builder. Since it's two days to Chicago, and since we can't have the clamoring hordes of RailRiot Nation suffering a news drought during that time, here are some pics and video to tide 'em over:

Photos:

RailRiot Day One: Coast Starlight Train 14

RailRiot Day Two: Coast Starlight & Portland, OR

Video:



As a bonus (or penalty, depending on how you look at it), here's an initial snippet from the written reporting that's running way behind:

Composition of this rolling report installment is undertaken beginning 10-19-09 aboard Amtrak Coast Starlight train 14, while sitting in Pacific Parlour Car "Sonoma Valley" at 5:55 a.m., 50 minutes north of on-time departure from Dunsmuir, CA.

Sunday saw a fine running start to the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009. Hotel checkout, baggage schlepping, ticket printing, Traxx check-in, boarding, and departure all went very smoothly. Everybody's familiar with the "Don't ask, don't tell" policy regarding gays in the military. When it comes to train boarding I employ a variant: "Don't ask, they don't tell you no." Once checked in and our tickets taken we headed straight for the track 10 platform, where the Starlight consist was just backing in. The morning's arriving Sunset Limited and Southwest Chief were already on tracks 11 & 12.

We boarded sleeper 1430 almost immediately - H room - and once reasonably well set up, with baggage (none checked) distributed and stowed, I returned to the platform to get some departure photos using the Executive Assistant's cellphone in addition to my camera.

Track 10 was lousy for photos - almost directly into the morning sun. My camera had trouble, and the cellphone was blinded. Even it it hadn't been, there was no way to see the screen for aiming in the bright light. Just as I called off the photo attempts and began walking to reboard for departure, what should I see backing to the platform on track 9 but some private varnish, tacked to a SURFLINER consist, of all things. Canadian National 93, an engineering car with observation platform out of Barstow, CA, and Burlington dome Silver Splendor, were on the tail of a consist apparently fresh from switching and preparation for later departure. So some decent pictures after all, and under more favorable lighting conditions.

Train 14's departure was on time, and shortly after getting underway our sleeper attendant, Anthony, was giving us the rundown and taking our lunch reservation. OXN is my typical Starlight boarding point, which virtually assures a dining car lunch north of Santa Barbara. Boarding at LAX meant first shot at lunch, we took the first seating at 11:30, and by OXN were working on the veggie burger (me) and creamed chicken & rice.

The main deal for me was to get lunch over with early and be free to walk the train to shoot pics and videos astern north of Santa Barbara. No problem. Table to ourselves, and outta there before...

INTERMISSION: The Snack Bar is OPEN. First smoke stop of the day, Klamath Falls, OR, is about 10 minutes away and an hour early. I'll be ordering breakfast in the PPC after the stop.

Actual stop sequence: Smoke, PPC breakfast with Executive Assistant (both had scrambled eggs, sausage, potatoes, croissant, orange juice), smoke and photos, on-time departure. Overcast, light drizzle at KFS, guessing 50-ish.

_______________________

Today we'll do some riding around Portland before boarding the Empire Builder. On to Chicago!!


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> Train 14 ... sleeper attendant, Anthony


So now he's not in BOS - he's on the CS! :lol: Or does he do that just during the RailRiot? :huh:


----------



## GG-1

the_traveler said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Train 14 ... sleeper attendant, Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> So now he's not in BOS - he's on the CS! :lol: Or does he do that just during the RailRiot? :huh:
Click to expand...

Aloha

they are racking up more miles than I getting to Boston. dang it.


----------



## Phila 30th St

Wow we just missed each other. I was on Train 14 leaving LAUS on Saturday and arriving Portland Sunday. Sounds like you had a great time... I only left the Pacific Parlor Car for meals and to sleep.


----------



## Guest

As always very enjoyable and good work Patrick and Alice!! Makes one want to be on the CS as I was this summer,

looking forward to the rest of the journey east, do you miss your dome car in Calif yet, I hear Amtrak might just keep it

in the East, as Ive said before you cant have all the trains and good stuff!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

So far so good, keep it coming. Don't fall behind so early :lol: imagine day 24


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

I have one complaint about the RailRiot report, I am not with them. But I am 7 days 3 hours till departure to the East


----------



## sportbiker

Does this mean that Amtrak is better at OTP than the RailRiot staff?


----------



## the_traveler

I know that many times the EB arrives into CHI early, so I (as the RailRiot trip report managing editor) expect the 12-15-10 report on my desk by tomorrow morning!

 (You don't want to make me angry - do you? :huh: )


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Arrived at Chicago after a depressing day on the photo front aboard the Empire Builder to find that the CTA Yellow Line, the Skokie "Swift" final remnant of the legendary North Shore Line, is just another train since going from under the wire to third rail power. No longer a breathtaking high-speed run, so no point in ever going out there again.

Rotten connection at West Bestern River North hotel. Given overwhelming disinterest in photos guess I can assume nobody's in any hurry for written reporting either, and will slack off accordingly. I do have a pretty decent video of RailRiot departure from PDX aboard the Empire Builder. After boarding and settling in, went forward to the Sightseer Lounge - right behind the P42 - and shot foward through the slit view available as the train got underway; complete with annoying announcements.



Friday the Capitol Limited to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Rob_C

I love the trip reports, though the photos really make it hugely more entertaining to have the illustration to go along with it. Wish more people would caption their photos!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Talk about excitement, and Cliff hangers.

Just as the anouncement was made that "this is a non-smoking" train the engine exhaust got quite dark  , then You announce train # 8 on the left side, and the video ended.   :lol:

Mahalo

Eric

Boy did I get it wrong as to the number, after a later comment I viewed the video again, you said the steamer number and I could see its exhaust, but it is still a cliff hanger as the engine wasn't visible. "more film at 11O'clock


----------



## Rob_C

Yeah, the video seemed to end right when we got to the good part! I was expecting to see a SP Steam train come by or something and... cut.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Nice eyes didn't see it until went back and watched it again to see what you were talking about. Im assuming u cut to grab a different angle?


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Long Train Runnin said:


> Im assuming u cut to grab a different angle?


Exactly. "Left side," then killed the forward shot for a side view of the meet with 4449, and the Executive Assistant got a clip as well. Here's another Builder PDX departure forward clip:



Between overnight trains and lame-oh hotel connections (not to mention near-total nonfunctionality of the in-house computer at the CUS Metro Lounge prior to Capitol Limited departure - 55 minutes late), RailRiot reporting has been severely hobbled of late. Hopefully this situation will begin to be remedied somewhat here at Pittsburgh this evening, and over the following days at Altoona.

Speaking of PGH, this afternoon we enjoyed lunch at Primanti Bros., a popular local sandwich dive recommended to the RailRiot by diesteldorf (Chris 1). Very good food, and the joint was packed. By splitting a Pittsburgher CHEESESTEAK!! we now have a comparison to make at Philly when we have CHEESESTEAKS!! there after the Gathering.

Sunday the Pennsylanian to Altoona. I'd never been to PGH before. We managed a pretty full day, including riding both inclines, a quick trip on the local light rail (like Boston also called "the T") and some general purpose exploring (means we didn't know where the hell we were sometimes).

CHOWDAH!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

The RailRiot reporting catchup race is now well in hand, and what better way than steam to take up where we left off? Yeah yeah, not the best video in the world, but hey: it's STEAM (and a P42).



On the ground at Havre, Montana, while taking shots of a BNSF track measuring train that was sitting there (coming soon), I met a guy - fellow Builder passenger - who had been aboard 4449's run to Spokane a couple days earlier and was returning home. He later shared some fine video of 4449 and consist at speed through the Columbia River gorge in full daylight. EDIT: The guy's video was obviously from a different, earlier run.

Today the RailRiot boards the Pennsylvanian for Altoona, where in a nod to history 4 days will be spent doing laundry using stones down at the river, if one can be found. In addition to the obvious we expect a number of interesting activities in the area. "Altoona: It's not just horseshoe curve!" Last week I saw on the Food Network that Altoona is home to a candy factory that makes chocolate-covered marshmallow cups, so it appears the RailRiot's nutritional needs will be well met during our stay.

EDIT: Just as a BTW, the hotel here at Pittsburgh was booked by the RailRiot in March. In price checking later it was found that rates had gone WAY up for the date. This turns out to be the result of two factors: A wedding party that has 30 rooms, and NFL fans coming from far and wide for today's Steelers home game vs. the Minnesota Vikings. The hotel allows pets at an extra charge, and yesterday afternoon there was a dog barking incessantly. I was about to complain, but before I had the chance a guest even more irate than me shot the dog - a lab mix of some sort - and paraded the carcass through the lobby to cheers and applause; problem solved.


----------



## AAARGH!

WhoozOn1st said:


> The hotel allows pets at an extra charge, and yesterday afternoon there was a dog barking incessantly. I was about to complain, but before I had the chance a guest even more irate than me shot the dog - a lab mix of some sort - and paraded the carcass through the lobby to cheers and applause; problem solved.


Surely you jest?


----------



## Rob_C

Wow that's a long excursion train!!!


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> ... and some general purpose exploring (means we didn't know where the hell we were sometimes).


Hey - that's how most of my travel is!  (And some of my sightseeing, too! :lol: )


----------



## WhoozOn1st

AAARGH! said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel allows pets at an extra charge, and yesterday afternoon there was a dog barking incessantly. I was about to complain, but before I had the chance a guest even more irate than me shot the dog - a lab mix of some sort - and paraded the carcass through the lobby to cheers and applause; problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest?
Click to expand...

No jest, just some wishful thinking. The dog was eventually silenced somehow. Next morning talked with a desk lady when she was also outside for a smoke, mentioned the dog thing, and she had plenty of horror stories. On more than one occasion the pound has been called to remove animals whooz owners were unresponsive and uncooperative with instructions to curb their damn dogs. A pair of mangy little rat dogs was also in residence, but no noise out of 'em.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Making Up Time: Starlight, Portland, Builder

Greetings from Altoona, PA where the RailRiot arrived Sunday afternoon and ran smack into Pennsylvania's weirdo booze laws. Where we come from you can buy beer at just about any market, convenience store, what-have-you. Nothing doing here, nosiree, so I was cruelly deprived of my evening brewski during AU weekly chat and later work on the day's photo results. Grrrrr.

The narrative below was partially posted above, which part is reposted here for continuity with the addition of an abbreviated entirety:

Composition of this rolling report installment is undertaken beginning 10-19-09 aboard Amtrak Coast Starlight train 14, while sitting in Pacific Parlour Car "Sonoma Valley" at 5:55 a.m., 50 minutes north of on-time departure from Dunsmuir, CA.

Sunday saw a fine running start to the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009. Hotel checkout, baggage schlepping, ticket printing, Traxx check-in, boarding, and departure all went very smoothly. Everybody's familiar with the "Don't ask, don't tell" policy regarding gays in the military. When it comes to train boarding I employ a variant: "Don't ask, they don't tell you no." Once checked in and our tickets taken we headed straight for the track 10 platform, where the Starlight consist was just backing in. The morning's arrivingSunset Limited and Southwest Chief were already on tracks 11 & 12. We boarded sleeper 1430 almost immediately - H room - and once reasonably well up, with baggage (none checked) distributed and stowed, I returned to the platform to get some departure photos using the Executive Assistant's cellphone in addition to my camera.

Track 10 was lousy for photos - almost directly into the morning sun. My camera had trouble, and the cellphone was blinded. Even it it hadn't been, there was no way to see the screen for aiming in the bright light. Just as I called off the photo attempts and began walking to reboard for departure, what should I see backing to the platform on track 9 but some private varnish, tacked to a SURFLINER consist, of all things. Canadian National 93, an engineering car with observation platform out of Barstow, CA, and Burlington dome Silver Splendor, were on the tail of a consist apparently fresh from switching and preparation for later departure. So some decent pictures after all, and under more favorable lighting conditions.

Train 14's departure was on time, and shortly after getting underway our sleeper attendant, Anthony, was giving us the rundown and taking our lunch reservation.

OXN is my typical Starlight boarding point, which virtually assures a dining car lunch north of Santa Barbara. Boarding at LAX meant first shot at lunch, we took the first seating at 11:30, and by OXN were working on the veggie burger (me) and creamed chicken & rice.

The main deal for me was to get lunch over with early and be free to walk the train to shoot pics and videos astern north of Santa Barbara. No problem. Table to ourselves, and outta there before

INTERMISSION: The Snack Bar is OPEN. First smoke stop of the day, Klamath Falls, OR, is about 10 minutes away and an hour early. I'll be ordering breakfast in the PPC after the stop.

Actual stop sequence: Smoke, PPC breakfast with Executive Assistant (both had scrambled eggs, sausage, potatoes, croissant, orange juice), smoke and photos, on-time departure. Overcast, light drizzle at KFS, guessing 50-ish.

_______________

Okay, to pick up from there, while currently aboard the Empire Builder eastbound, somewhere west of Nothing There, Montana:

Finished with lunch aboard the Starlight in time to get some video astern north of Santa Barbara. Thought we were nearing the bridge over the beach at Gaviota State Park and started shooting. Too soon, but liked video well enough to post above (Fast Running), then got the pass over the bridge later.

We'll start compressing some of the action now in an effort to get current on the written reporting:

BraisedbeefshankfordinnerfellasleepafterEmeryvillewokeupatDunsmuirbreakfastinsta

tionatKlamathFallsoverthemountainssmokestopatEgenearrivedatPortlandearly.

Simple, effective story compression, and who needs details?

At PDX the GPS unit said the RailRiot lodging was right across the Willamette River from the station, but recommended a long and circuitous route when we could see a very short option right in front of us: the Broadway bridge. Cyclists and pedestrians could be seen crossing, but the approach looked really steep from the street side of PDX. Then I considered the photo potential of walking the bridge and it magically transformed from difficult task to golden opportunity. We walked the bridge, checked in at a hotel whooz owner/manager is an early favorite for Rotten Innkeeper of the Year dishonors, and rewalked the bridge - newly unencumbered by baggage - to return to PDX. A little light rail riding to Pioneer Square and back before calling it a day.

In the interest of trying to get current on the RailRiot reporting front we'll largely skip Portland and let the pics and captions do the talking. Suffice to say that we passed the Tuesday prior to Empire Builder departure out and about, riding light rail, the Portland Streetcar, and taking in interesting sights, especially including seeing (but not riding) a gondola lift up a hill adjacent to the waterfront loop end of the streetcar. Hadn't known of its existence, so a pleasant surprise and on the list for next time.

_________________________

Photos:

RailRiot Day Three: Portland, OR, & Empire Builder

Video:


----------



## Bob Dylan

As usual most enjoyable, be aware that you may be subject to a law suit from Rhode Island for inflicting pain and suffering on the traveler by posting a trip report and pics of PDX!!

Seeing the EB running along the Columbia River Gourge makes me want to ride this trip ASAP, which will be next month on my AGR trip on the CZ/CS/EB via CHI/OMA and points west! Look forward to the rest, Ive never seen the famous Horseshoe Curve either (the one in Altoona) so look forward to continuing episodes of the Rail Riot, and, yeah the various state booze rules can really be strange!! :lol:

The rotten Innkeeper of the year is a most prestigious award, last year it was won by a gentlemen (aka slumdog landlord!) in LA who advertised his botique flophouse on Orbitz and sucked lots of unsuspecting souls into staying in beautiful downtown LA, it was without a doubt the worst hotel Ive ever stayed in, has been removed from Orbitz and I even got a refund from them!!! (Even if it would have been free it would have been not worth it!!! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

jimhudson said:


> As usual most enjoyable


Agreed! 



> be aware that you may be subject to a law suit from Rhode Island for inflicting pain and suffering on the traveler by posting a trip report and pics of PDX!!


You will be served in person this weekend! :angry:



> Ive never seen the famous Horseshoe Curve either (the one in Altoona)


I only saw it once. From aboard the (Amtrak) Broadway Limited! 



> yeah the various state booze rules can really be strange!! :lol:


In RI, you can not even buy beer at a supermarket or convenience store. You need to go to a liquor store!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha and Mahalo

Nice Work on the report, Pictures, and video.

See ya real soon


----------



## cpamtfan

the_traveler said:


> Ive never seen the famous Horseshoe Curve either (the one in Altoona)
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw it once. From aboard the (Amtrak) Broadway Limited!
Click to expand...


Its a very nice place to visit. Hope you enjoy it Pat and Alice, its a great experience (tons of trains with beautiful fall foliage  !


----------



## WhoozOn1st

"My family went to Horseshoe Curve and all I got was this stupid hi-railer"


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

WhoozOn1st said:


> "My family went to Horseshoe Curve and all I got was this stupid hi-railer"


Slow day in ALT?


----------



## AlanB

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My family went to Horseshoe Curve and all I got was this stupid hi-railer"
> 
> 
> 
> Slow day in ALT?
Click to expand...

Well a slow day in ALT is still better than a snow day in ALT. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

AlanB said:


> Well a slow day in ALT is still better than a snow day in ALT. :lol:


Unless you're on a train!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Horseshoe Highlights Special Edition

This Horseshoe Curve breaking news report is brought to you by BEER NUTS: Official Snack Food of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009.

The day didn't actually begin with Horseshoe Curve, but we did get there twice. The original plan was to catch the eastbound Pennsylvanian - the train that brought us to Altoona - on the curve, but with a 9:49 ALT arrival, and the viewing park not open 'til 10 a.m., that was out. Instead we ventured "upstream" to Carney Crossing for this:



Photos:

Horseshoe Highlights Special Edition (several shots of track maintenance activity and trains)


----------



## AAARGH!

WhoozOn1st said:


> This Horseshoe Curve breaking news report is brought to you by BEER NUTS: Official Snack Food of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009.


I prefer DEER NUTS. You can get them under a buck! :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> This Horseshoe Curve breaking news report is brought to you by BEER NUTS: Official Snack Food of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009.


Forget the nuts - you can have mine and I'll take your beer!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

In a fine frame of mind after the New York Yankees were the recipients of a well-deserved thumping at the hands of the Philadelphia Phillies in the first game of the World Series, the RailRiot departs Altoona today aboard the Pennsylvanian to Philadelphia, where the connection to a Northeast Regional bound for Boston's South Station will be made.

USA Today noted yesterday that both the Phillies and Yankees will be taking the train between cities to continue play at Philadelphia, then back to New York should the Series last that long.

The Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 CEO and Executive Assistant look forward to renewing standing friendships and establishing new ones during the imminent Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering.

CHOWDAH!!


----------



## cpamtfan

WhoozOn1st said:


> USA Today noted yesterday that both the Phillies and Yankees will be taking the train between cities to continue play at Philadelphia, then back to New York should the Series last that long.


Well if the Yankees lose in four games then they will have to take the train home  (I highly doubt that they will fall like that, and I also wonder if they'' actually get their own train rather than riding regular NE Regionals :lol: )!


----------



## the_traveler

cpamtfan said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA Today noted yesterday that both the Phillies and Yankees will be taking the train between cities to continue play at Philadelphia, then back to New York should the Series last that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the Yankees lose in four games then they will have to take the train home  (I highly doubt that they will fall like that, and I also wonder if they'' actually get their own train rather than riding regular NE Regionals :lol: )!
Click to expand...

Even when the Yankees lose in 5, they will have to take the train home!


----------



## Guest

the_traveler said:


> cpamtfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA Today noted yesterday that both the Phillies and Yankees will be taking the train between cities to continue play at Philadelphia, then back to New York should the Series last that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the Yankees lose in four games then they will have to take the train home  (I highly doubt that they will fall like that, and I also wonder if they'' actually get their own train rather than riding regular NE Regionals :lol: )!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when the Yankees lose in 5, they will have to take the train home!
Click to expand...

If they lose Dad will come out of his coma and make them hitchhike back to New York, then spend $100 million more to get them ready for "next year"!

Go Phillies, were talking baseball and trains!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Gathering Mode: The Run To Boston

The rides from Altoona to South Station went as smoothly as planned. Only problem was that upon arrival at Boston the RailRiot was ambushed by a motley crew of frothing Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering participants. With MrFSS leading the charge, this gang of single-minded miscreants insisted on a round of jovial greetings, handshakes, backslapping, train talk, and other aberrant behavior. Then the REAL trouble began.

7-day MBTA Link Passes purchased and in hand, the RailRiot headed for its lodging at Somerville: Red Line to Alewife inbound to Downtown Crossing, Orange Line outbound to Oak Grove, detraining at Sullivan Square. South Station to Downtown Crossing was fine. Attempting the transfer to the Orange Line at a station (Downtown Crossing) marked as wheelchair accessible, it was found that the transfer is not really accessible at all, and difficult improvisation with some assistance from a generous passerby was required to change trains.

On the upside, the lodging is the most acceptably accessible yet encountered during the RailRiot. In the Executive Assistant's extensive experience with the vagaries of "accessible" lodging nobody gets it perfect; but the La Quinta Somerville comes reasonably close, and is better by a fair margin than anything else encountered so far on this journey.

Morning will see the RailRiot joining other AU foaming faithful on a pre-Gathering MBTA commuter run out of North Station.

Photos:

Gathering Mode: The Run To Boston

CHOWDAH!! is served.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Im almost on my way! Siting in my last period class heading out in less then 2 hours. I really can't wait


----------



## WhoozOn1st

As a west coast Bozo whooz essentially clueless when it comes to Amtrak eastern operations, on RailRiot Day Sixteen I learned that it's futile to attempt photography from a Regional moving at 100+ mph (and have the blurred, trashed shots to prove it). An earlier revelation, on the run to Boston for the Gathering, was that although Acelas are very fast, the Regionals and other trains are no slouches either in the velocity department. Out in the mild, mild west we're used to thinking of 79 mph as fast running, and the first pleasant shock on the speed front came aboard the Pennsylvanian out of Harrisburg: by the GPS we were doing about 103 behind a P42. I'd known they're geared for 110, but actually running so rapidly was new and surprising given only the western experience to draw upon.

The ride from Boston to New York went well, but speed restrictions resulted in being tardy into Penn Station by about 30 minutes. Once I'd figured out trying to take pictures at high speed was pointless, and with nothing especially attractive to shoot during slow running, the travel time was put to use editing the last batch of Gathering photos.

Late arrival also meant we stood little chance of boarding the last off-peak LIRR train to our RailRiot lodging at Hicksville (out on Long Island) before peak fares kicked in and the 10-ride off-peak ticket (bought online at extra discount) was rendered temporarily useless. Somehow we managed to make that last train (4:01 NYP departure), but it was a close thing.

Detraining at Hicksville I proposed that we hang out on the platform for a bit to watch the action as rush hour got underway. The eagle-eyed Executive Assistant concurred, spotted an awesome sunset in progress (Mr. Observant here hadn't even noticed), and we trundled over to the west end of the platform - schlepping the bags - for photos.

The results give credence to the saying that it's better to be lucky than good, and I believe, Valued Reader, that you'll agree after taking a look at the Picasa album linked below (only 7 pics). If you don't click to expand any other RailRiot photos, I highly recommend that you do so to enjoy the full glory of the LIRR sunset captured in these lucky shots. The view, the railroad, an approaching train, the positional signals, wow was that ever fun!!

Photos:

RailRiot Day Sixteen: LIRR Sunset At Hicksville

Video:


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Long Train at Long Branch. An Afternoon with the RailRiot!

The RailRiot as you know is a nearly month long adventure with Patrick (Whoozon1st) and Alice (Alice). With in days of the idea surfacing me and Patrick began to see if I could be included in some post gathering riding with the now famous RailRiot. Of course nothing was really planned until 2 days before we would ride. The plans were to get Patrick and Alice to experience New Jersey Transit (NJT) for the first time. They would ride the NJT North Jersey Coast Line to Long Branch.

They took the 2:46 departure out of New York Penn Station, giving plenty of time to get home from school, and over to the station. Alice sent me the final details including car number via text message. I had about 90 minutes until the RailRiot would be in my own backyard (well as close as one can on a train), so I packed the “essentials” of the RailRiot: a camera, a fez, timetables, and the most recent edition of trains magazine. What more does one need? I then headed to the station where I found a great free parking space, which surprised me as usually the lot is jammed until after rush hour. I then purchased the tickets I would need for the trip, and took a seat on the platform.

As there train pulled in I began to check the passing cars for there numbers. I found car 7606, I wasn’t going to chase it down the platform, so I just counted how many cars I would need to walk forward. I boarded 3 cars behind the group. I walked forward through a virtually empty train. I nearly missed the RailRiot since Whooz wasn’t armed with his usual fez. I’m glad I had mine or it wouldn’t have been a full RailRiot experience.

I was glad to see that our very own, AlanB, was also traveling with the RailRiot. The good conversation began immediately upon me sitting down. I then did my best to provide a small amount of history of some of the things we were passing. Little Silver is only 1 stop away from Long Branch, so it was only a few minutes until we reached Long Branch.

Once we hit the platform in Long Branch I watched something truly amazing, Patrick’s fine tuned approach to enjoying a train in the station. Lighting up a cigarette, while heading toward the motive power. A few puffs a few shots, then the walk to the other end of the platform. A few puffs followed by a few shots. Then back to the group to discuss any other trains that might arrive in our 20-25 minute layover. Admittedly, none of us really looked closely at a schedule.

The train set we were on went back on to a yard track still visible from the platform. It looked like the only set in the yard, so we figured it had to be ours. After the Engineer changed ends, and a new crew got on board, the train returned. Sending Patrick dashing back to the end of the platform. He vetoed a video since the train was coming in at a very slow speed.

Once the train stopped at the platform, we walked back down to the end, where Patrick took a picture of me in the fez and the motive power. I know that photo will appear somewhere on the boards so stay tuned.

Moments later, another train from the non-electrified part of the line came in to view. I informed Patrick that this train would make a stop here at Long Branch where passengers would switch to our train to continue north. After a few more pictures, I recommended we get onboard our own train, since these transfers are timed to our departure. We then boarded our train, found Alice and Alan, and began heading back to New York City.

Sadly most of the daylight evaporated shortly thereafter. The ride, at least to me, went rather quickly since the 4 of us began discussing all types of things relating to trains and transit. We talked about the fun of the gathering, and what might happen at next years. Alan is incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to transit and provided some great facts and figures.

We then arrived on Track 2 in New York Penn Station where rush hour was just starting to wind down. We considered a few places to eat, and Alan scoped one out. We then elected to head to Rose’s Pizza in the LIRR part of Penn Station. The pizza was excellent, and the good conversation continued. After a good meal me talked for awhile longer since Patrick and Alice were waiting on LIRRs off peak to kick in.

Patrick and Alice need a few things, so around 7:45 PM they left me and Alan to head to the K-Mart inside the station. Alan generously offered to swipe me into the Club Acela lounge to await my train home. Being select plus definitely has its advantages! Alan then waited with me until the posting of my track number. We said our good-byes and I was on way to track 3. Which was great since it was right next to the Club Acela door.

I easily found a seat, even though the train did get pretty full. I was on the 8:04 Long Branch Express which would save me about 30 minutes on my trip. The trip home was uneventful. Even though it was shorter then my run with the RailRiot it felt longer without the good company. My train was 8 minutes EARLY into Little Silver which was a great way to end a great night.

I want to again thank Patrick, Alice, and Alan for heading down the Coast Line and riding with me. It was very enjoyable and I was glad to be able to participate in the RailRiot!

Thanks for reading!

Now back to Patrick’s Reports. :lol:


----------



## cpamtfan

Hey I live near Hicksville! I could have come and greeted you there lol :lol: !


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Long Train Runnin said:


> Now back to Patrick’s Reports.


Thanks, Long Train, for that fine addition to RailRiot coverage, for joining myself and the Executive Assistant during our Garden State Extravaganza, and for keeping the masses informed while the RailRiot was incommunicado at Rouses Point, NY, during an Adirondack turn.

Thanks also, of course, to Alan for being such a gracious, knowledgeable, and helpful host to the RailRiot as it ventured with him over some of his hometown transit rails.

Greetings from Hicksville again, where the RailRiot is basking in the amenities of modern civilization once again following a primitive ordeal up by the Canadian border. That time machine experience was bookended by two excellent rides aboard the Adirondack, which featured in its consist Amtrak's sole remaining dome car. Some have characterized this "superdome" as the Whooz private varnish, and the rides did nothing to dispel that notion.

Full coverage of both the Rouses Run and riding with Alan and Long Train at a later date. Hicksville this time is a brief layover before boarding another Regional to Philly, renting a car, and heading for some weekend steam action at Strasburg, PA.

In the meantime, here's some LIRR and NJT video from the day of Long Train at Long Branch:


----------



## tp49

Did you see any "Hicks" in Hicksville? Had to ask. I grew up about a fifteen minute drive from there.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

tp49 said:


> Did you see any "Hicks" in Hicksville?


Nope, no hicks in Hicksville. Not many rubes, yokels, or hayseeds either, though we did see one guy fall off a turnip truck.

Photos:

RailRiot Day Eighteen: Riding With AlanB & Long Train


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

WhoozOn1st said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see any "Hicks" in Hicksville?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no hicks in Hicksville. Not many rubes, yokels, or hayseeds either, though we did see one guy fall off a turnip truck.
> 
> Photos:
> 
> RailRiot Day Eighteen: Riding With AlanB & Long Train
Click to expand...


I made the cut! :lol: 

Thanks for loaning out the dome made my run to Montreal great today.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Steam At Strasburg: First Look

Let's face it: The main deal with steam is sensory overload; sights, smells, sounds, feels (ground tremor when standing close). Riding behind steam is fun and all, but for max enjoyment best be on the ground when an iron horse is pounding around (cab rides notwithstanding). Further, having apparently been spoiled by a mainline steam excursion (Santa Fe 4-8-4 No. 3751 with Amtrak consist, LAX-SAN-LAX, 6-1-08), the idea of paying 20 bucks to slog along at about 10 mph on the Strasburg Rail Road did not exactly set the old synapses to firing for either myself or the RailRiot Executive Assistant.

So instead of riding at Strasburg we did a day of RailRiot railfanning at the Rail Road. I've pretty much given up on the idea of comprehensive reporting while the RailRiot remains in progress. There just isn't the time, so the fallback option is to post brief updates, and maybe a video here and there as time allows. Complete rants will be left for afterward, when most trip reports are usually done anyway.

Early Monday, 11-9-09, the RailRiot will break camp here at Lancaster, PA, return the rental car at Philadelphia, and board the Crescent for Atlanta after consuming mass quantities of CHEESESTEAK!! for lunch.

Video:



Not the best video of the day, but given the RailRiot's hectic pace the easiest to quickly upload and post for a first look.

EDIT: It appears the RailRiot is headed into a soggy situation. According to Weather.com (the RailRiot's daily guide for how to dress) flash flood warnings will be in effect for much of Georgia starting late Monday night and lasting through Wednesday - the effects of deteriorating Hurricane Ida. Hopefully conditions will not be as dire for local residents as they were several weeks ago, and even more hopefully RailRiot activity plans will not be too negatively impacted. Just when I'da thought things couldn't get more interesting...


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Thats right the Crescent is only running to Atlanta no alternate provided...


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Long Train Runnin said:


> Thats right the Crescent is only running to Atlanta no alternate provided...


This morning's Crescent train 19 departed ATL for New Orleans - about 45 minutes late, 10 less behind than when we left D.C. (electrical problem after change to diesel) - and yesterday's held 19 was sitting on the other track, just outside the station and pointed north. Private varnish tacked onto our train, but won't know exactly what 'til I review video of its ATL departure.

Out on the platform for pics and the video I was hassled, but not really impeded. I cited the photo policy and received some guff about restricted areas. I pointed out the absence of signage saying the platform was restricted, and noted that anyway I was a ticketed passenger who had just arrived and was therefore in accord with the policy. That was that. I think some of the exchange may be audible on the video, but won't know 'til this evening when I upload the camera. A copy of the photo policy is in a bag that was down the platform with the Executive Assistant, but I didn't have to produce it. A summary of the policy - backing up my points - is clearly posted inside the station.

Steady rain, light wind, not cold, got early check-in at hotel.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Wednesday, 11-11-09, the RailRiot ventured via rental car to Chattanooga, TN, with AU member/historian and Atlanta denizen Bill Haithcoat. Bill was excellent company, a fine guide, and a font of information as we rode the Lookout Mountain incline, lunched and explored at the "Chattanooga choo-choo" restored depot/hotel/museum, and paid a late visit to the Tennesee Valley Railroad Museum (closed, but a couple freights showed up on the adjacent Norfolk Southern main line).

Here's the video of Crescent train 19's Atlanta departure of the previous day, which includes later bits of the platform photography hassle noted above (see video description). Unidentified private varnish and Federal Railroad Administration inspection car are seen tacked to Crescent, as is - briefly - the Amtrak employee doing the hassling and radioing.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

We have had too much rain in Atlanta lately but it did not bother the trip to Chattanooga and back itself. It rained on Tuesday, the day before, and on Wednesday night when we returned, however.

Patrick and Alice picked me up in front of my apartment as scheduled. We drove straight to Lookout Mountain with a couple of rest stops. It is a two hour drive from center city Atlanta to center city Chattanooga. What we did at the Mountain is ride the Lookout Mountain Incline the one mile stretch up. This railroad was built in 1895 and claims a 72.7% grade near the top. We enjoyed it but all agreed it was colder and windier up there than in the valley, with is usually the case. Being born in Chattanooga, though now living in Atlanta, I have been a lifelong friend of the incline.

We were now hungry and drove to the Chattanooga Choo Choo, an old railroad station converted to a hotel,gift shop etc complex,and had lunch before we did any touring.This was Southern Railroad's Terminal Station. The last train out of that station was in August of 1970.

Chattanooga had another railroad station. It was the Union Station and served the Nashville ,Chattanooga and St. Louis Railroad in my childhood. In 1957 that line was taken over by the the Louisville and Nashville. Its last train left town May 1, 1971, for Atlanta, and I was on it. Nothing remains of this station.

Two other railroads had served the city somewhat before my time. They were the Central of Georgia(which was a much bigger railroad in other cities) and the Tennessee Alabama and Georgia,known as "TAG".

My travel companions graciously took me up on my offer to briefly lend them each a timetable from the mid 50's of the two railroads I grew up with. Nothing heavy, just a little light introduction to the subject. I did not administer a test :lol: . I just wanted them to know that the Royal Palm was not the name of a tree and the Pelican was not the name of a bird, that those were train names instead.

We took a little tour of the place after lunch. Showed them the location of the old ticket office, the old baggage check etc. Told them something about old bulletin boards-- how they were worked with before they became electronic.

Some of the things I talked to them about they may have already known. But better to be thorough, while we are there after all, than too skimpy.I showed them the very nice model railroad layout of the two stations in Chattanooga. Pointed out some inaccuracies while basically praising it.

The hotel has some normal standard rooms and some old railroad cars,both lightweight and heavyweight. A unit of space in the railroad cars is half a car.

At one time from Chattanooga one could take direct service to Atlanta, Florida points, New Orleans,Memphis, Washington, New York, Knoxville, Birmingham, Cincinnati, Detroit, Chicago, Nashville,St Louis and more.

In driving out to the Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum I suggested we go the intown local roads as a break from the freeway. We saw several things doing that. The height of which was they got to see where I went to junior high school. They were thrilled!! :lol: 

On the way out I had us go by a neat railroad bridge and TVA bridge and dam over the Tennessee River. This is something the average visitor to Chattanooga never sees since it is out in the suburbs, nothing here for the tourist.

TVRM was closed, as Patrick said. But we got some glimpse of the fairly nice equipment including several RDC's which are kind of far from home. We saw two long haul freights roaring by as an unexpected treat, one in each direction. They were on the Norfolk Southern main each direction from Jacksonville to Cincinnati, I suppose. At least that is where they would have been going if they were passenger trains on that track many years ago.

Finally, as we got back into Atlanta, Patrick and Alice invited me to have dinner with them at the Varsity, a well known "interesting" hot dog place which I am sure can be googled.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Finally, as we got back into Atlanta, Patrick and Alice invited me to have dinner with them at the Varsity, a well known "interesting" hot dog place which I am sure can be googled.


A fine report! Your knowledge about trains in that area might be best anywhere!

The Varsity I remember eating there! A very large yet efficient place. I remember the food being pretty good actually. Did you get a paper hat?


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Long Train Runnin said:


> The Varsity I remember eating there! A very large yet efficient place. I remember the food being pretty good actually. Did you get a paper hat?


No paper hats this time. The Varsity is more of a local cultural deal than a good eats thing. Located at the edge of the Georgia Tech campus, it's said to handle around 30,000 people on the school's football home game days. Walking in one is immediately greeted by a chorus of the traditional "What'll ya have?" from the folks - a lineup of sharply dressed black girls - behind the long ordering counter and registers. The food - chili dogs a famous specialty - is passable, the place is huge with a large drive-in service area (we walked in), and the experience is pretty fun. The Executive Assistant found the onion rings very much to her liking. Our meal with Bill was the RailRiot's second Varsity visit in as many days. On the first one we spent an hour and a half using the goosechase machine (GPS) to get there for a 15-minute meal. Efficiency!

For a foray into truly good food I'll soon issue a Special Report on the RailRiot's experiences with Philly CHEESESTEAK!!

EDIT: On to New Orleans aboard the Crescent this morning.


----------



## Ryan

We dined at the Varsity before the Virginia Tech/Georgia Tech showdown a few weeks back - despite the game being something I'd rather forget about, the onion rings there were definitely the high point of the trip.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

As the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 prepares to depart aboard the Sunset Limited to Los Angeles there's a bit of time for a final report from the road at New Orleans before hitting the rails for the homebound leg. This doesn't mean that RailRiot reporting is finished; far from it. Unfortunately for you, the Valued Reader, there remains a humongous backlog of impressions, images, and memories to be tediously dished out following the not-so-happy return to the land of tiresome neighbors and their barking dogs.

Special Report: CHEESESTEAK!!

On arrival at Philadelphia aboard a Northeast Regional from NYP the RailRiot found itself in the middle of a SEPTA strike. Though there's been no opportunity as yet to read his doubtless fine accounts (looking forward), I believe LA AU member chuljin has had a bit to say on that score in his own reporting.

Despite the strike, and as AlanB had assured us in New York, SEPTA commuter service to the airport was running - something about it being a separate arm of SEPTA and therefore not on strike. We rode an R1 train from 30th Street station, rented a car for the drive to Lancaster, PA, and the Strasburg Rail Road, but before leaving headed for south Philadelphia to locate and sample the famous local food specialty: CHEESESTEAK!!

Threading the maze of narrow and congested streets toward our mouth-watering goal, we arrived at the streetcorner home of a couple of the more famous purveyors of the sandwich, Geno's Steaks and Pat's King of Steaks. Fueling a competition that's likely beneficial to both, the stands are located opposite and facing one another across an X-shaped south Philly intersection.

Salivating anticipation turned to frothing consternation as the RailRiot viewed the scene. On a Saturday evening toward dinnertime, with the driving light waning rapidly, Geno's and Pat's both hosted very long lines. RATS!! A little quick assessment - accompanied by more than a little cursing - resulted in the executive decision to forego the sandwiches for the time being in favor of doing as much driving as possible before dark. So with empty stomachs, hungry hearts, angry brains, and overflowing drool spittle cups the RailRiot dejectedly turned the rental car toward Lancaster.

Along about Downingtown the RailRiot reached the starvation point, and it was clear that further progress would be intolerable without first securing nourishment of some sort. Exiting the main highway for a roughly parallel frontage road the scarcity of fast food joints quickly became apparent. In search of quantity over quality we finally happened on a McDonald's and were resigned to the burger option until the again eagle-eyed Executive Assistant spotted a local pizza joint across the street that also advertised the availability of CHEESESTEAK!! Beside ourselves with excitement and relief at the prospect of a reprieve from the deadly Mickey D's, the rental car was rapidly hauled around illegally and pointed for "The Foster Boys" restaurant.

Several options were on offer, but the "Foster Boys Special" was selected for its closeness to the Geno's and Pat's traditional items: "Whiz wit," i.e. Cheese Whiz with onions on the sandwich.

BINGO, and score one for the Foster Boys, whoever they are (none was on hand - I asked). Piping hot, flavorful meat, generous dollop of Whiz, and great sauteed onions. The RailRiot split a single superlative sandwich and probably coulda killed a couple more if not for the time and daylight factors prodding us back to the highway for the remainder of the run to Lancaster and lodging.

Activities in and around Lancaster and at the Strasburg Rail Road will be reported at length, and probably ad nauseum, elsewhere in the near future. Right now the topic is CHEESESTEAK!!

The return to Philly to dump the rental car and and board the Crescent to Atlanta was made early enough to allow a second shot at Geno's and Pat's before entraining. It was estimated - correctly, as it happened - that on a pre-lunchtime Monday morning long lines wouldn't be an issue.

Navigation through the twisted knots of backstreets was a repeat hassle, but parking was easy. Running late due to inbound traffic bottlenecks there wasn't sufficient time to do a comparison sampling of both stands, so a flipped coin headed us for Geno's.

As may be seen in the companion Picasa album, the Geno's Steaks stand is a pretty gaudy affair. In addition to the loud appearance there's signage noting no indoor dining, no restrooms, no parking in front of 24-hour delivery doors, etc.

Mentally rehearsing the mandatory ordering protocol, the RailRiot sidled up to a window and asked for a "Whiz wit." It appeared and was paid for in under a minute, then carried to a nearby table.

The tables at Geno's warrant some mention. The stand's owner is obviously not shy about demonstrating his virulent pro-cops, anti-immigrant views. Under plastic tops the tables are strewn with vanity photos, pics and apparent memorials to presumably dead police officers, and all manner of anti-immigrant bric-a-brac, such as a fairly offensive driver's license mockup from "Mexifornia."

Mindless pseudopatriotic junk aside, the sandwich - another RailRiot split - was excellent. If the meat was not quite as flavorful as the Downingtown version - and it wasn't - the Whiz and onions were applied more generously. The Geno's sandwich wasn't served as hot as at Foster Boys, but was juicier and made with a tastier bread (Foster Boys offered a $1 bread upgrade which was not tried).

The outcome is something of a draw, with both versions possessing strengths and weaknesses, and both being well worth a second or third or fourth go. Encores for those will have to wait, however, as top of the list for a next visit is the still-untested Pat's King of Steaks.

This has been a RailRiot Special Report. We now go incommunicado for a couple days - lucky for you - while aboard the Sunset Limited on the final leg back to Los Angeles.

Photos:

RailRiot Day Twenty-three: Philly & CHEESESTEAK!!

Video:


----------



## Bob Dylan

As always enjoyed the adventures in Cheesteak land! One of my best friends is a South Philly guy and he tells us that neither of those joints is the best, like most towns the natives know the neighborhood joints that are the real places!LOL

That owner with the immigrant hangup must descend from stock that has been here before the Indians,er Native Americans to be PC, wonder if he employes themn in the kitchen? LOL

Hope the ride home on the Sunsets in San Antonio Ltd. is a good one, yall can catch up on youir sleep on the Loooooooong ride across the sandy tundra aka the big no where!


----------



## FrankStar

Yes, as a Souf Philly naydiv I can confirm that Pat's, Geno's and Jim's (the three most famous ones, with the longest lines) are not anywhere near the best cheesesteaks one can obtain in the area.

Tony Luke's and John's Roast Pork are better, but even better are the corner places that not too many outside the neighborhood know about. And we'd like to keep it that way.

Pat's, Geno's and Jim's are for tourists and suburbanites.

Oh, and Whiz??? Fugeddaboudit! American or Provolone is the way to go.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Looks to me like the great RailRiot ended this morning about three minutes late.

Hope all went well to the end and we see neat reports and photos when they can be done.


----------



## Ryan

FrankStar said:


> Oh, and Whiz??? Fugeddaboudit! American or Provolone is the way to go.


As a lifelong Washingtonian, cheeze whiz on cheesesteaks could possibly be the one thing that Philly does right.


----------



## gswager

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Looks to me like the great RailRiot ended this morning about three minutes late.
> Hope all went well to the end and we see neat reports and photos when they can be done.


Not yet. They probably just rode on newly extended Gold Line to East LA, bringing new riders an attention with his famous suitcase in tow. :lol:


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Wow, a whole day since the RailRiot's return, and we haven't heard from them. I hope this signals how much fun they had, What an Adventure, how will the ever equal it again, And they Shared it with us.  

Mahalo


----------



## WhoozOn1st

GG-1 said:


> Wow, a whole day since the RailRiot's return, and we haven't heard from them.


Video upload difficulties and random laptop lameness have temporarily slowed resumption of reporting, but the situation is now well in hand and the RailRiot's Valued Readers/Viewers may look forward to continued cringeworthy coverage in the near future.

While the RailRiot's return ride to L.A. aboard the Sunset Limited certainly had its moments - including failed sleeper toilets miraculously restored to function by private varnish connection hassles at Houston (Go figure!) - the journey's ultimate leg went quite smoothly overall and will be the subject of the first RailRiot Wrap-up Rant.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

No rest for the weirdo - I mean weary - when the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 returned to Los Angeles and the finish line on 11-20-09 (Day Thirty-four). There remained the new L.A. Metro Gold Line Eastside Extension (opened 11-15-09) to be checked out. Baggage carried on for the ride from New Orleans was checked to Oxnard so it didn't have to be lugged around for light rail riding. We did a quick out-and-back trip on the new extension before lunching at Olvera Street, boarding Pacific Surfliner 769 to Oxnard, then taking a city bus back to La Casa de Whooz. The compound's driveway (el cemente por autos del calle) was strewn with baggage for redistribution, a bunch of photos and videos were uploaded to the laptop from the Executive Assistant's camera, and that was the somewhat anticlimactic conclusion of the adventure.

The Valued Reader might well be wondering "So where's all that other reporting junk this Bozo said he was gonna do after the RailRiot?" Patience, Valued Reader, it's just now getting underway.

After a day or so of unpacking, laundering, and comatose decompression in the RailRiot aftermath I was ready to tackle the humongous reporting, photo and video backlog left in the RailRiot's wake. The Executive Assistant however - still lurking about in the Los Angeles area - had other ideas, and it was down to L.A. again (Metrolink from Montalvo to Van Nuys to meet Exec. Asst., then Surfliner 768 to LAX) for a comprehensive, station-by-station, eat & ride survey of the Gold Line Eastside Extension. Another two days basically shot, though eating, riding, and walking/rolling our way along the new route (6 miles, 8 stations) was pretty fun and will be covered elsewhere as a non-RailRiot activity.

Most of 11-24 was squandered on e-mail arguing with my sister over the Thanksgiving feast menu, then on 11-25 la madre de Whooz (my mom) and I rode Surfliner 774 to San Juan Capistrano to do the family holiday thing. At El Rancho de la hermana de Whooz (my sister's house) there was time to make some real progress on the RailRiot backlog. Unfortunately an untimely cable outage (no TV good; no internet bad) prevented posting anything, so headway was restricted to editing photos and cooking up the above litany of lame excuses for lack of movement on the reporting front.

Sunset Limited To Los Angeles

The RailRiot's New Orleans days and nights had been fun-filled and interesting. Highlights included extensive streetcar riding and visits to the St. Charles Line carbarn; an excellent (and very inexpensive) show by the Preservation Hall Jazz Band in the French Quarter; reveling in the local atmosphere and cuisine; and certainly not least a fun and entertaining lunch with AU's local Louisianan and honorary Cajun, the alligator-wrestling - then eating - had8ley (Jay).

Responding in another thread to a question about New Orleans lodging close to the Amtrak station, it was noted that the RailRiot had stupidly forked up a flat rate $15 for a cab ride to the Quality Inn on O'Keefe, which I posted turned out to be about 2 blocks away. It's actually more like 4 blocks, but still not worth 15 bucks, and on leaving New Orleans we easily walked/rolled - with baggage - from the hotel to the station.

Almost two weeks earlier - at NY Penn before boarding a Regional to Philadelphia - we had found that all Amtrak reservations made by the Executive Assistant for the remainder of the RailRiot - Regional to Philly, Crescent to Atlanta, Crescent to New Orleans, Sunset Limited to L.A. - were mysteriously absent from Quik-Trak. I say mysteriously because upon final check before departing L.A. everything had appeared to be in good order. From NYP onward we had to see agents at each stop to get our tickets, so at New Orleans we did so yet again.

Tickets and First Class Lounge entry code in hand, we crossed the waiting area (NOL looks like a bus station, inside and out) to the Magnolia Room, which is nothing to write home about. Sunset Limited boarding commenced while I was out front taking station shots with the Executive Assistant's cell phone (daily pics to friends), and when that was done there was little time left to check out the private varnish parked on the track next to the Sunset - an observation car with Crescent drumhead and another I didn't get to.

Departure was on time. On my previous westbound Sunset ride from New Orleans ('04) I'd made the unwitting mistake of going to lunch almost immediately after leaving the station. That had resulted in being stuck in the dining car during passage over the Huey P. Long bridge across the Mississippi; the bridge approach begins pretty quickly after NOL departure. You see, Valued Reader, back in those dark, ignorant, pre-Amtrak Unlimited days I was not yet the suave, sophisticated, worldly, and astute Amtrak passenger that I am today (no snide remarks!); hadn't even known of the bridge until the train was on it.

Given recollection of the error, and determined to avoid a repeat, lunch could wait 'til after the bridge. After quickly settling into the Superliner H room the Executive Assistant ditched her wheelchair for crutches and we trekked back through the diner to the virtually empty Sightseer Lounge car.

During our stay at New Orleans the RailRiot had stuck to rail-reachable and touristy locales, so we'd not seen - or made any effort to see - anything in the way of Katrina-ravaged areas. Hey, it was a vacation, not a fact-finding mission. On the way outta town aboard the train we viewed neighborhoods that LOOKED like they mighta been hurricane victims, but could also have been just poor and dilapidated. In other places stretches of abandoned homes, dotted with occasional new construction on raised foundations or stilts, made pretty clear that yes, those areas had been inundated as a result of the killer storm.

As our train began the long, slow, climbing approach to the Huey P. Long bridge I left the Executive Assistant and Sightseer Lounge to walk the train for photography from the last coach, which like the Sightseer was almost empty. While busily gazing astern I was approached and greeted by a fellow passenger, who after an exchange of pleasantries returned to walking the train as I returned to shooting.

River and bridge crossing complete, I returned to the Sightseer to find the Executive Assistant happily yapping it up with the guy who'd said hello a few minutes earlier back in the last coach. While I don't quite recall the exact sequence, I think the RailRiot headed for lunch in the diner, was seated, then after a few minutes the guy came along and was seated with us.

In any case his name was (probably still is) Jay, and he was headed for Austin via Texas Eagle connection at San Antonio. Further interrogation revealed that he'd flown to New Orleans on business, then decided on a whim to try the train for his return trip. Good call! Not bad for the RailRiot either, as Jay was (probably still is) a very personable fellow and something of a railfan himself. Unfortunately for Jay, these traits also made him an excellent target for relentless Amtrak Unlimited recruiting propaganda. _SO_ excellent a target, in fact, that I'm able to report that Jay has since become a member of not only Amtrak Unlimited (as JayTexas, IIRC), but also On Track On Line, and has even already participated in AU and OTOL weekly chats. How's THAT for bare-knuckles coercion?

We spent an enjoyable lunch, much of the ensuing afternoon, then an enjoyable dinner in Jay's company, giving the RailRiot a huge window of opportunity to ruthlessly turn the screws on the poor guy viz AU. After dinner the RailRiot returned to the room, while Jay as a Coach passenger was sadly consigned to enduring the remainder of his ride aboard the Sunset Limited among the unwashed masses.

Back in the RailRiot Mobile Command Post (aka Superliner H room) the rest of the run to Houston was passed with sightseeing, uploading, dozing, and downing a couple brewskies (in that order). On arrival at Houston some private varnish was spotted on a adjacent track, and it turned out these cars were to be tacked onto our train during the layover. Speculation among sleeper passengers on the ground was that the cars would be with us through to L.A., but as events transpired they were taken off at San Antonio, possibly to join a northbound Texas Eagle. Who knows?

What WAS known was that there were connection problems with the private cars, and that we could forget about an on time Houston departure. Nicotine cravings sated for the time being, I climbed back aboard in time to hear the PA announcement that UP had been called to help with the connection difficulty.

Days later I learned in an e-mail from Jay that a damaged airhose on the last Amtrak coach had required replacement. He'd been out and about at Houston, and with plenty of time to spare had gotten to go aboard the private varnish and get some interior pictures. Haven't seen the shots, but hopefully he'll post some examples soon, as he said the cars were pretty impressive.

The connection hassle had an interesting and fortunate side effect: Not long before arrival at Houston our sleeping car attendant, Efram, made the rounds with news that the car's toilets had failed. All were instructed to go forward and use the ones in the other sleeper until ours could be repaired at San Antonio. Before any RailRiot need arose, however, and in the course of several (at least 4) train power off/on cycles during coupling problems, our sleeper's toilets miraculously became functional once again. Efram duly made the rounds with this development, also inquiring of the RailRiot (toilet in H room) whether we had "anything left in the bowl." No.

Most of the rest of the run to Los Angeles passed quietly and enjoyably, with perhaps too much time given over to catching up on sleep. Interesting mealtime companions included a couple returning to the San Diego area (at both breakfasts), who planned a Surfliner connection from L.A. to Oceanside, where they would board - first time - the mechanical monstrosity known as Sprinter for their final leg home. Hopefully my usual disparaging remarks on this steel-wheeled bus didn't poison their minds TOO badly. Another couple were cycling enthusiasts making a rare journey without their bikes. As with most folks met over dining car meals during the RailRiot, we loved sharing and comparing experiences while breaking bread together and reveling in the passing panorama.

Photos:

RailRiot Day Thirty-two: New Orleans Departure

RailRiot Day Thirty-two Alice Views

RailRiot Day Thirty-three: Sunset Limited

RailRiot Day Thirty-three Alice Views

RailRiot Day Thirty-four: L.A. Return & Gold Line Eastside Extension

RailRiot Day Thirty-four Alice Views

Please note that RailRiot Executive Assistant Alice was also taking pics and videos along the way, and amassed a pretty significant backlog of her own. With these posts (hosted at my at Picasa and YouTube accounts) we begin to chip away at that one too, and I'm sure she'll have commentary to add as well.

Video:


_______________________

More RailRiot Wrap-up Rants in store and coming soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan

As usual the RailRiot has posted a great trip report and pics! The shots over the Huey Long are great and the Lake Charles pic of the Isle of Capri Casino makes me nostalgic (sort of ) for my gambling trips in the old days when I paid for the place instead of taking train trips! Look forward to more, thanks Patrick and Alice! 

The Alpine pics are also nostalgic for me since I was born there and spent many pleasant childhood summers with my grandparents there (my grandfather was a 40 yr. SP hand!)and the Not so Grand Rio pics are a reminder of how dumb the build a wall and round 'em up and ship 'em home ideas are that the paranoid self appointed militia that claim to be guarding our borders blog about! (playing soilder stops about 10 for most guys!)


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

I really enjoyed the commentary and the photos.

That Huey P. Long bridge is very photogenic and the footage out of the rear of the train was neat.

I was glad to see that you guys found El Paso and its station to be of interest. I agree.

Glad to see that private car Southern RR Observation car. I strongly suspect it was really Southern RR but just possibly from the Southerner rather than from the original Streamlined Crescent. It is a neat car in any case and I am glad to see it is still in some kind of use.

Glad you guys had an over all good trip.Glad I was able to help for one day from Atlanta to Chattanooga.


----------



## Alice

jimhudson said:


> The Alpine pics are also nostalgic for me


Some of my Alpine photos were to document clearly that Alpine would be a good stopover because it has so many "good" motels near the "station."


----------



## Bob Dylan

Alice said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine pics are also nostalgic for me
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my Alpine photos were to document clearly that Alpine would be a good stopover because it has so many "good" motels near the "station."
Click to expand...

Thanks Alice, I get it! Actually the Holland Hotel in your pics is a remodeled/refurbished old railroad hotel thats very nice, even has a penthouse suite!

I stayed there last summer and it was really much better than a chain motel which Alpine has on both ends of town on the Highway! (Ramada/Best Western etc. )The good news/bad news is that trains come through all night long and tend to wake you up! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> back in those dark, ignorant, pre-Amtrak Unlimited days I was not yet the suave, sophisticated, worldly, and astute Amtrak passenger that I am today (no snide remarks!)






It's going to be tough - but I'll try!

That photo of Alpine looks familiar! It reminds me of my 1 hour stop there on the TE in March!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Adirondack: Dome Away From Home

Following Day Eighteen's fun transit travels with AlanB and Long Train Runnin', Day Nineteen kicked off with the RailRiot out and about even earlier than usual in order to make the Adirondack's 8:15 a.m. departure from Penn Station. Check out of the hotel, cab to the station at Hicksville, LIRR to Penn, Quik-Trak for tickets, Red Cap for schlepping and boarding (and tipping), pile all the junk and the wheelchair at the accessible seat of an Amfleet coach (no checked baggage on the Adirondack), collapse into seats. Whew.

The Adirondack turn to Rouses Point, NY, had been booked sort of on spec. In recent fall seasons Amtrak's sole remaining dome car has repeatedly been unceremoniously snatched away from its rightful home on the west coast, brutally carted across the continent, held hostage in the northeast, and forced to perform slave labor in service to the peculiar pastime known as "leaf peeping," in which large numbers of itinerant tourists indulge their prurient fascination with the "colorful" biological process that results in naked trees.

Venturing to document this atavistic annual ritual firsthand from the purloined dome car - and book in advance - required researching Amtrak's past practice, then gambling that form would hold for 2009. It did. The dates had been changed to protect the innocent, but the dome was being exploited on a weekly operational schedule identical to the ones used in 2007 and 2008.

Partly in an effort to keep the dome sequestered from the prying eyes of big-city investigators who might ask uncomfortable questions about dome abuse, but mostly because the car exceeds clearances to the south, 10031 is added to and subtracted from the Adirondack consist at Albany/Rensselaer. An engine and Amfleet coach are swapped out and in during these switches.

Riding northbound along the Hudson River was okay, but an ugly overcast prevented this part of the run from being anywhere near as breathtaking as I know it can be in great weather. It was pretty much "Yeah yeah, the river. How much longer to Albany?"

There was plenty of time on the ground at Albany to observe and photograph the swap-out and switching evolution. At Penn the RailRiot had been boarded on the third coach in the righthand accessible seating area at the forward end of the car. With replacement of the original locomotive and first coach by a second engine and 10031 we were a car back from the dome.

Much as I would've liked to immediately race topside in the dome after reboarding, to be up there for Albany departure, everybody - several other folks were chomping at the bit too - had to wait until after departure and ticket collection from passengers boarded at ALB before the dome was opened. Those eager to enter the dome were poised at empty seats - there were many - in the adjacent coach. When the door was finally thrown open the massive throng - all five of us - surged through the vestibule, up the staircase, and claimed territory under the glazing.

As accompanying pics and video show, I staked my claim at the very front. Many dome denizens clearly enjoy the panoramic views available up top, which is all well and good. For me, however, the main attraction of true dome cars (and where they trump the dome wannabe Sightseer Lounges and Pacific Parlour Cars) is the ability to look both directly ahead and directly astern. Some may call it blasphemy, but I maintain that in several respects a dome ride even beats a cab ride.

Overall passenger load was very light, only a couple other folks on the platform at Albany had taken any real notice of of the equipment change, and the dome's presence was not announced over the PA system right away. No surprise, then, that 10031 was at first sparsely populated. It was a stark contrast with my last dome ride - May '09 aboard Surfliner 799, OXN-SBA - on which topside had been packed and I'd had to wheedle forward viewing space.

Passengers under glass did become more numerous later on. At some point a rails & trails contingent came aboard and announced they'd be doing a trip narration up in the dome. Wasn't really paying attention, so not sure exactly when this happened; maybe the RailRiot Executive Assistant recalls. Even with the increase for the rails & trails presentation I don't think the dome's upper level was ever more than about 50% full, and on the southbound return the next day never even got to that. I believe two big factors in play here were A) fall foliage well past its color peak, and B) weekday runs.

Northbound the dome was closed to passengers at Plattsburgh, I suppose as prep for the border crossing. Southbound the dome was opened almost

immediately on RSP departure, then closed at Schenectady. Almost 6 hours of riding high in each direction!

On the whole both rides were highly enjoyable, with absence of crowding serving to ease disappointment with the continued rotten weather. Our layover at the Canadian border burg of Rouses Point, NY, was certainly something completely different, and while I doubt there'll be any repeat visit we wouldn't have missed it. Because it was a RailRiot, not a RousesRiot, reporting on the town itself is confined to a nonrail photo album. The others do include station(s) and other rail aspects encountered at Rouses Point.

Photos:

RailRiot Day Nineteen: Adirondack North

RailRiot Day Nineteen Alice Views

RailRiot Day Twenty: Rouses Point, NY (nonrail)

RailRiot Day Twenty: Adirondack South

RailRiot Day Twenty Alice Views

Video:


----------



## GG-1

Mahalo Alice and Patrick

There is hope


----------



## the_traveler

The river in picture #22 of the 1st series of photos that you say is "some river ... north of Saratoga" is the Hudson River at Ft. Edward. Just on the right (near the bend) was a dam. When they removed that dam, all the PCB's that GE "deposited" in the Hudson were released!  (The GE plants at Ft Edward and Hudson Falls are within a few miles upstream!)

I grew up a few miles from here. Now you why I am how I am! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st

the_traveler said:


> Now you why I am how I am! :lol:


And there I was thinking you were just worn out from doing all that Chez Traveler upkeep.


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you why I am how I am! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And there I was thinking you were just worn out from doing all that Chez Traveler upkeep.
Click to expand...

Well, driving the Rolls the miles from the East Wing to the West Wing every morning does get tiring!  I even had to put a 4 lane highway inside my house! :lol: (I was going to put a subway in, but my dog complained that all the digging would disturb all the bones he buried!  )


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

> In recent fall seasons Amtrak's sole remaining dome car has repeatedly been unceremoniously snatched away from its rightful home on the west coast, brutally carted across the continent, held hostage in the northeast, and forced to perform slave labor in service to the peculiar pastime known as "leaf peeping," in which large numbers of itinerant tourists indulge their prurient fascination with the "colorful" biological process that results in naked trees.


How do you dream this stuff up?? I couldn't stop laughing.

You failed to leave me evidence of your dome ride when I was onboard the next day. Only thing I found out of place was an empty bottle of Ice Tea. There were never more then 10 people for my run. Of course thanks to Amtraks equipment failure I had to take a bus back so..... the RailRiot wins again.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Long Train Runnin said:


> How do you dream this stuff up??


I don't. The way it works, see, is I put all the pics and videos on PowerPoint. Then I go rent a couple chimps from an outfit called "Going Ape" that supplies everything from baboons to mandrills for Hollywood movies. After a brief lecture on what they're about to see the monkeys are locked into a room with the PowerPoint presentation playing endlessly for several days. Upon release plastic bananas are used to trick the chimps into handing over their notes before return to the rental outfit, and the notes are then plagiarized for trip reports. Simple, no? Right now I've got the latest pair stashed away watching the RailRiot's New Orleans material. Don't tell PETA.


----------



## GG-1

WhoozOn1st said:


> Don't tell PETA.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Mahalo


----------



## the_traveler

WhoozOn1st said:


> The way it works, see, is I put all the pics and videos on PowerPoint. Then I go rent a couple chimps from an outfit called "Going Ape" that supplies everything from baboons to mandrills for Hollywood movies. After a brief lecture on what they're about to see the monkeys are locked into a room with the PowerPoint presentation playing endlessly for several days. Upon release plastic bananas are used to trick the chimps into handing over their notes before return to the rental outfit, and the notes are then plagiarized for trip reports. Simple, no?


I registered with "Going Ape" - and they never called me to go on a job! :angry: I'm inclined to quit!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Unable lately to achieve the Zen-like trance state required for cobbling together further RailRiot wrap-up written rant, we take a break, and the cheesy way out for now, to appease the masses (both of you) with a sample from The Big Easy (which in reality is small and difficult). The photos and video are from the afternoon of the RailRiot's second day in New Orleans. We had split up and gone our separate ways. Oh wait, that sounds bad. What happened, see, was that the Executive Assistant needed to locate a bike shop for some wheelchair maintenance. Since it wasn't necessary that I tag along, I took off to ride the St. Charles Line. Afterward we met up for a dinner of JAMBALAYA!! in the French Quarter.

Photos:

RaiRiot Day Twenty-nine: New Orleans St. Charles Line

RailRiot Day Twenty-nine Alice Views

Video:

 (Play LOUD for best results)
"Car 923, weary of being relentlessly pursued by the bloodthirsty car 972 bent on destruction, takes matters into its own rails when 972 comes way too close for comfort. Watch 923 evade its pursuer by passing up waiting passengers, making a sharp curve, and running for it. Listen for the growl of the motors and gears, the air compressor, and the motorman's operating style - common on the line - of accelerate and coast, accelerate and coast. Sweet!"


----------



## WhoozOn1st

In a weird bit of belated recognition of the New Orleans Saints' victory in Superbowl 44, here are several St. Charles Line videos taken during the RailRiot. The team was still unbeaten at the time.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Yeah, I know we're not supposed to dredge up old stuff and post about it. But if you knock out the holiday season, and subtract the desert roaming of Razing Arizona, the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 really only ended a couple weeks ago. If this logic escapes you, it's likely that your mind is already under the control of intergalactic aliens. Either that, or you've been hit by



Oddly enough, the steam video and the music video were made on the same date.

The RailRiot was averse to coughing up the cabbage to ride in a straight line at about 10 mph, so spent the afternoon pursuing an activity to which I'm also usually averse: chasing the train. More videos to be posted from grade crossings and such.

The visit to the Strasburg Rail Road began with a camera disaster. Following days of cold temperatures, the weather warmed on the day the RailRiot went to the railroad. Whatever the scientific explanation for internal condensation, the bottom line was that the lens of my Kodak DX6490 was fogged into uselessnes. Alice (Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 Executive Assistant) was good enough to offer her Sony camera, and the day was saved. Somewhat. Alice's camera suffers some kinda jitter. Still better than nothing, and by the end of the day the condensation in my camera had evaporated enough to get this clip.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Long as I'm riding out the spring forward time change...

Did I say we were chasing the train at the Strasburg Rail Road? My bad. When the train is chuffing along at about the same rate as the buggies driven by the Amish who populate the Strasburg area - scenic and friendly folks - there's really no chasing involved. You consult the timetable, look at the map, crank up the GPS, make an educated guess, head for a certain point, and wait for the train to come along. One certain point happened to be a grade crossing near a siding where an inbound/outbound meet occurred. A number of other people were there to watch the train, including a track maintenance worker who told us he brought his young son out every Sunday (11-8-09 was a Sunday) to watch the train pass.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

The Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 arrived at New Orleans aboard the Crescent not really knowing what activities might fill the four full days in town before departure to L.A. And that was just fine. Happy anticipation of taking it easy in the Big Easy was soon blown to bits, however, by the hassle of getting a cab to the hotel. Had we done our homework and been aware of how close to the station the Quality Inn on O'Keefe really is, a fairly nasty scene - and ridiculous fare - coulda been avoided entirely.

Plenty of cabs out front; quantity wasn't the problem. The sticking point was hacks who refused to accept the Executive Assistant's wheelchair in the passenger compartments of 4-door sedans, adamantly insisting that it had to go in the trunk, piled on top of RailRiot bags, trunk lid open and tied with bungee cord. Nothing doing.

A little about the wheelchair in question: Given its specialized, ultralight (I can one-arm it up a flight of stairs, and I'm no Popeye) titanium alloy construction (frame, rims, etc.), and recent upgrades to lead wheel shock absorbers and mainwheel tires, the thing cost in the neighborhood of four grand. Quick-release detachable mainwheels allow it to be easily stowed in the back seat of even subcompact cars. Over the course of test runs and the RailRiot I got pretty good at dealing with wheelchair/car ingress and egress.

New Orleans cabbies would have none of it. Trunk or nothing, and one even wrestled the chair away from me and threw it on our bags (in the trunk before the issue arose) before I responded with some choice words and wrestled it right back. Then a running dog rent-a-cop jumped in on the cabbies' side, Alice (already seated inside) joined the fray by vehemently insisting there was no way her chair was going in any trunk, and it was pretty ugly overall.

We ended up waiting for a van cab for the 2-minute, fifteen dollar ride to the hotel. It was demonstrated that we were correct about the wheelchair fitting easily and painlessly in any back seat, and the sedan taxi beater hulks remained safe from the nonexistent hazard of a $4,000 wheelchair ripping apparently highly valuable upholstery and thereby reducing the heaps to scrap value.

Let me emphasize that of the dozen or so RailRiot cab rides in several cities, only the moronic New Orleans hacks and their uniformed lackey had any problem whatsoever with the Executive Assistant's wheelchair. Several had been dubious at first until I explained and did a demonstration of the breakdown, and some were downright impressed by something they'd never seen before.

Check-in at the hotel was a vastly different experience, and the positive change, coming directly from the train station hack hassle idiocy, was so abrupt as to be almost disorienting. In a good way. No accessible rooms had been shown when booking online. We asked anyway, and when it was found that all 5 were occupied we immediately received a no cost suite upgrade. Sweet! I may have met friendlier and more accommodating desk guys in my time, but sure can't recall when or where. Hardwired internet with loaned cable was another pleasant surprise. Even better, we found the wi-fi signal in the room was good enough for the Executive Assistant's midget machine, thus precluding cable timeshare issues.

You've likely seen the New Orleans Streetcar ride videos. See above if you haven't. The bottom line was that Alice was able to ride the St. Charles Line. She used her crutches to board, I manhandled the wheelchair, and all was well.

Moral of the story is that if you're disabled, and wanna ride the St. Charles Line in New Orleans, you wanna have me with you. HAHA!!

RailRiot And Destroyed Glasses


----------

